# Different color coding of responding vehicles in PulsePoint...



## berkeman (Feb 19, 2016)

Does anybody know why responding apparatus sometimes have different color codings in the PulsePoint app?  I understand why they might color-code a Rescue vehicle differently from an Engine or Truck.  But sometimes Engines or Trucks may come in different colors, even if they are still on active calls.  Like in the screenshot below, E31A is red, but in the next call down, E30 is white.  Locally I've seen some Trucks or Engines color-coded red and others green, in the same group of active calls.

Do the different colors maybe mean they've been canceled out of the call, but the call itself is still active?  Thanks.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 19, 2016)

There's a Unit Status Legend in the Pulse Point App that tells you exactly what the difference in the colors is and what blue vs red means...


----------



## berkeman (Feb 19, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> There's a Unit Status Legend in the Pulse Point App that tells you exactly what the difference in the colors is and what blue vs red means...


Can you help me navigate to that page on my Droid phone app?  I haven't been able to find it so far.  Thanks.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 19, 2016)

Tap the menu button in the upper left corner (the one with the 3 lines) and you (should) see it in the list


----------



## berkeman (Feb 20, 2016)

Perfect, thanks!


----------

